#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-06
<pleia2> can someone log in and try to edit this page? http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Contacts I think IS hasn't made the wiki editable yet but I want to be sure before nagging them again
<pleia2> (over the past few months we've manually had to make individual pages editable, annoying)
<elky> pleia2, i can, but i don't think that means much as I'm on the admin list iirc
<pleia2> yeah, you're on the admin list
<pleia2> so someone who is not elky, amber or susana :)
<jussi> pleia2: I cant. says immutable page when Im logged in.
<pleia2> jussi: thanks, I'll nag IS again
<jussi> yw
<zkriesse> pleia2: Immutable page for me as well...which is odd as Im on the Doc/Wiki Admin group
<pleia2> zkriesse: no, you're only a doc/wiki admin on the main ubuntu wikis
<zkriesse> ah ok
<zkriesse> So how is that page made immutable then?
<pleia2> this is a completely different wiki
<zkriesse> Something in the code?
<zkriesse> ah now I see
<pleia2> an ACL
<zkriesse> wiki.ubuntu-women not wiki.ubuntu.com
<zkriesse> pleia2: Well if ya need help with that lemme know!
<pleia2> zkriesse: it's not something community members can help with, it's a change that canonical IS put in to place
<pleia2> thanks anyway though
<zkriesse> Ah....
<zkriesse> Ok
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-07
<pleia2> ok, can I have another tester for editing the wiki? IS said they unlocked it :)
<pleia2> just go here and see if you can edit it while logged in: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Contacts
 * pleia2 needs to update that page for real
<JanC> seems like I can edit it
<pleia2> woo
<pleia2> thanks jussi
<pleia2> err JanC
<jussi> bah :_P
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-08
<Lanathel> elky: you wouldnt explain that ban?
<elky> you threatened to ctcp someone after numerous instructions to not do that and a prior kick for doing it anyway.
<elky> your behaviour isn't welcome.
<Lanathel> ctcp is part of irc protocol, it is not a threat
<elky> excuse me, i'm going to proceed to laugh at you now.
<Lanathel> elky, you can laugh, but... i think thats rude
<Lanathel> to ban people because they use IRC
<Lanathel> because they ask
<Lanathel> because they saying their opinion that differs from yours
<elky> our sandpit, our rules.
<elky> there's plenty of other internet out there if you want to ctcp people. might i suggest finding a channel full of staff, say like #freenode?
<Lanathel> fine, do you represent ubuntu community and ubuntu women community?
<nigelb> Well, part of the protocol doesnt mean you can just do it.
<nigelb> Just because you have the freedom to talk doesn't mean you can swear all the time
<elky> nigelb, death is part of life, go on and death people!
<nigelb> heh
<elky> hmm, that doesn't sound right, does it...
<Lanathel> what if others will be like that about "sandpits"?
<AlanBell> Lanathel: in what way were you intending to contribute to the project?
<elky> go ctcp #freenode and get back to me
<Lanathel> elky: i havent ctcp'ed channel
<Lanathel> make a difference please
<Lanathel> Its been privately sent
<elky> go ctcp staff, or threaten to ctcp staff.
<Lanathel> "threaten ctcp@
<Lanathel> that sounds
<Lanathel> any physical harm done?
<elky> how about you check the definition of "to threaten"
<valorie> oh, for pity's sake
<elky> valorie, i dunno, apparently the logging here is supposed to keep the trolls out
<Lanathel> AlanBell: considnering what is happening here - sorry, only depopularizarion
<Lanathel> elky: so every person that ask things that you're diasgree is a troll?
<AlanBell> Lanathel: I am curious why you joined the channel, I am in about 60 or so, all of which are channels I am interested in
<AlanBell> I don't think I would join a channel that I had no interest in participating in
<Lanathel> AlanBell: I'm here about a month or so
<Lanathel> You havent asked before
<valorie> I explained before that when someone politely explains that something is rude, and then you deliberately do it anyway, THAT is rude
<valorie> and doing it repeatedly, is trollish, yes
<Lanathel> valorie: maybe
<valorie> no, not maybe
<valorie> precisely
<Lanathel> You always accuse people for being trolls?
<elky> when they troll, yes.
<valorie> I've never accused anyone of being a troll, actually
<valorie> and what I did was describe your trollish behavior
<Lanathel> sorry... when you see trolls in everyone, perhaps you are looking in a mirror then
<valorie> every word you say now is branding you publicly as a troll
<valorie> lol
<Lanathel> I considner this is rude to me
<valorie> hahahahaha
<Lanathel> and your laugh too
<valorie> no you're funny
<valorie> I mean now
<elky> booooooooooooored
<valorie> heh
 * darkrose pets elky 
<valorie> I needed a little laugh
<elky> it'll be back
 * valorie hands elky a rose
<valorie> no thorns
<valorie> :-)
 * darkrose has a mental image of Morticia 
<darkrose> Addams cutting the flowers off the roses so there's just thorns
<valorie> oh my gosh, I loved that tv series
<valorie> when I was young
<valorie> "mind if I smoke?"
<valorie> just lovely
 * darkrose has the entire series on dvd
<valorie> nice
 * nigelb would loce to borrow it from darkrose some time :)
<nigelb> errr *love
<pleia2> meeting in 2 hours :)
<IdleOne> meeting?
<AlanBell> o/
<IdleOne> o/
 * IdleOne pokes pleia2 
<pleia2> yep :)
<pleia2> sorry, was just getting off the phone w/ boss
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:02. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> Welcome to the meeting!
<IdleOne> tell him more important things are going on, his company/clients can wait
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/December2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/December2010/Agenda
 * IdleOne o/
<pleia2> so we haven't had a meeting since UDS
<Pici> wow
<jledbetter> True
<pleia2> we had 2 sessions there, one on mentoring specifically and one on our general goals for the cycle
<pleia2> the mentoring one focused on two goals 1) Rewriting our mentoring docs with a proper team (last cycle it was just me and the task was overwhelming) 2) partnering with other teams within ubuntu to provide a better mentorship program
<pleia2> blueprint here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<elky> ohai
<pleia2> hey elky :)
<elky> apparently i have to leave the country to get to this timeslot
<pleia2> the goals session outlined the new website plans and plans for contests in the new cycle, blueprint here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> yeah, this timeslot is for EU and US (it's noon here in california)
<pleia2> this meeting is primarily to do a quick status update for the team on progress on these blueprints
<pleia2> any comments about UDS before we move on?
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Natty Blueprints progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Natty Blueprints progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> I spoke with Pendulum this week regarding getting elky's theme (implemented on wiki by alanbell) reviewed for accessibility, she has to touch base with some collaborators and will go from there
<pleia2> the contests are next year, so I doubt we have any update on those, elky?
<elky> not yet, i've spent 4 of the past 6 weeks travelling
<elky> hai from nz!
<nigelb> o/
<gazelle> gazelle
<pleia2> ok cool
<AlanBell> one contest or two?
<elky> one
<elky> two was ... too much.
<elky> but essentially two, but at the same time
<gazelle> I am new to this really completely lost
<AlanBell> hi gazelle, you are doing fine
<pleia2> gazelle: welcome :) we're just doing updates on progress on our goals
<IdleOne> welcome gazelle
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Natty Blueprints progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<gazelle> interesting i'll stay on thanks
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Natty Blueprints progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<pleia2> I spoke with Michelle on Mentoring a few days ago, I'm in the "gathering notes" phase of this, and plan to have some drafts to review with MichelleQ and czajkowski in a week or so
<pleia2> MichelleQ is also still getting to know the beginners team with cprofitt to identify some key mentors from that team
<pleia2> so we're making progress :)
<IdleOne> good job
<pleia2> any comments about mentoring? questions?
<AlanBell> how is this going to be outwardly visible?
<gazelle> gazelle My first time to be home to participate. I have no clue about all this .
<AlanBell> to get new mentees as yet unknown to the project?
<pleia2> AlanBell: same way it is now, our wiki (soon to be our main page) has a mentoring link
<pleia2> but the docs will actually be updated with whatever we decide is the best method for pairing mentors with mentees (a shared email address they can contact, probably)
<AlanBell> which do we need more of, mentors or mentees?
<pleia2> we're working on building partnerships with existing mentoring projects, so hopefully it'll be mentees that we need more of
<AlanBell> great
<pleia2> currently we manually pair people up who come on IRC and say "I want to learn about bugs, show me how"
<pleia2> we're mostly documenting that and making it more scalable
<jledbetter> I'm a new member on BT and Cheri703 is working on it.
<pleia2> cool, maybe jledbetter can be one of our BT mentors ;)
<gazelle> gazelle  I would love to be paired as a mentee for sure
<pleia2> gazelle: great!
<jledbetter> pleia2, In time ;)
<gazelle> gazelle what do I need to do then?
<pleia2> gazelle: we can talk after the meeting about your interests to see if we can get you a mentor :)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Full Circle Magazine monthly column - we need more volunteers
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Full Circle Magazine monthly column - we need more volunteers
<gazelle> gazelle got it sorry!
<pleia2> this year Pendulum and issyl0 worked to get FCM columns to me each much, but Pendulum had to step down and issyl0 has been quite busy these past few months
<pleia2> I've pulled together articles for last month and this, and have two interviews in the queue for january and february, but beyond that I need more help
<jledbetter> How many words?
<pleia2> 350-1500, but even that is flexible
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/FullCircleMagazine
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/FullCircleMagazine
<pleia2> we've done a lot of interviews, so continuing those would be fun, but articles are good too
<jledbetter> Oh, great! We can edit the page now
<pleia2> last month I did one on the 5% milestone, this month will be one from the Italian Ubuntu Women folks who have been doing a lot of collaboration with other projects in their community
<pleia2> yeah, I finally got IS to remove the block the other day :)
<pleia2> all pages should be editable by logged in users now
<pleia2> now, even if you don't want to take Pen or Issy's place as a coordinator, if you have an idea for an article please let me know
<pleia2> and if you do want to be responsible for finding articles/doing interviews, that'd be awesome :)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Announcements
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Announcements
<pleia2> the only one I have is what I posted to the list this morning
<pleia2> D-W Training Sessions:"Bug Tracking System usage: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-December/003080.html
 * zkriesse missed the meeting didn't he
<pleia2> the Debian Women team has been doing these IRC classes over on irc.oftc.net in #debian-women
<pleia2> Ubuntu uses Launchpad for bug tracking, but Debian has its own Bug Tracking System that looks pretty complicated at first glance, so this session would be great for anyone who wants it demystified :)
<jledbetter> Neat
<AlanBell> the one on packaging was very good
<pleia2> yeah, they have all their past ones linked up on http://wiki.debian.org/DebianWomen/TrainingSessions
<pleia2> anyone else have anything before we wrap up the meeting?
<IdleOne> Thanks for the updates pleia2 :)
<nigelb> o/
<gazelle> gazelle I am the one whoallowed your 5 % milestone & would like to get invoolve & understand more TY
<nigelb> The classroom team is planning for UUD and if anyone wants to take a session, get in touch with one of us in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<pleia2> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 20:31.
<elky> wheee
<elky> <3 pleia2
<jledbetter> Thank you pleia2  :)
<pleia2> gazelle: great! will you be around a bit later or have an email address I can email? I need to run out to a lunch meeting
<pleia2> (the client JUST texted me saying he had a free window for meeting 15 minutes from now, ack!)
<gazelle> Liche 7166@gmail.com MercI!!
<AlanBell> gazelle: you are Hajni?
<gazelle> Sorry what is Hajni?
<elky> the person whose membership got us past 5%
<AlanBell> oh, the person who tipped it over to 5%
<gazelle> Do you need my name? Ubuntu women had told me that I was the one re their 5% reaching are we talking about same?
<AlanBell> gazelle: don't need your name
<AlanBell> the 5% thing is a specific group of people who have been made Ubuntu Members though a particular process
<issyl0> pleia2: :)
<gazelle> so when I did join Ubuntu women I received this message from Elizabeth.
<AlanBell> gazelle: great to have you along though
<issyl0> pleia2: thanks :)
<AlanBell> !member
<ubot4> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<gazelle> Yes it isa great process look forward to be able to help one day!
<AlanBell> and http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers
<gazelle> Just have to allow more time to all of this.
<AlanBell> gazelle: why don't you join the #ubuntu-women channel too, there is more chat in  there generally
<elky> Ok, if you've figured it out, please don't bust her bubble. she'll work it out for herself quietly :)
<valorie> o/
 * valorie reads up, sorry I'm late
<valorie> dang, good meeting!
<jledbetter> Hi valorie  :)
<MichelleQ1> I'm sorry I missed the meeting.  Dang flu.
<jledbetter> MichelleQ1, I hope you feel better soon!
<MichelleQ1> me too.  This is for the birds!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-09
<elky> pleia2, there's spectators there too i think
<pleia2> yeah, but they haven't done anything yet
<pleia2> I wish people had better things to do
<elky> inorite
<pleia2> what exactly goes through their head? "I know! Let's belittle some minorities today!"
<elky> More "who can we get fun from anguishing and then guilting?"
<pleia2> their loss, I am in no mood to placate
<pleia2> k, posted logs from the last meeting: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20101208
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBD
<pleia2> elky has been busy traveling and I think hypatia with school, but I emailed them both to see if we could come up with better meeting times, then we'll poll the list based on those
<pleia2> so hopefully we'll have a 2nd meeting time defined before the end of the month :)
<IdleOne> Dec 25 everybody should be off work. good day for a meeting :)
<pleia2> I'll probably be on call
<IdleOne> really :(
<pleia2> I'm not christian and my boyfriend is jewish, so I tend to cover that day so my boss can spend it with his family
 * elky throws a ham at IdleOne.
<IdleOne> I was mostly kidding about the 25th
 * IdleOne eats ham and gives the bone to the dog
<IdleOne> thank you elky
<IdleOne> pleia2: that is mighty Ubuntu of you :)
<pleia2> it's fair :)
<JanC> actually, my sister & her husband work on christmas _or_ new year almost every year; gets you double pay and you can be together with the family on the other day anyway...
<pleia2> I used to work at a store that was open 24/7 all year except for 11PM christmas eve - 7AM christmas morning, but yeah, christmas was double pay and I always worked that
<JanC> it also gives you good karma if you want another day off  ;)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-12-10
<pleia2> added November stuff to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<pleia2> and sorry for being so absent lately, work has been super hectic + life stuff
<pleia2> I'll probably propose at the next meeting to just go live with our new wiki theme and go from there, so if anyone else wants to test before our meeting, please do :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-12-11
<JanC> pleia2: often going live is the best way to get the comments you want _before_ going live  ;)
